# 311 -- new smartcard?



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

A couple of years ago, I was using a 311 and upgraded to a 722. Just before I went to the 722 and mothballed the 311, I got a letter stating that I needed a new smartcard for the 311. Because I was switching to the 722, I ignored it and never got the new smartcard installed.

Recently, I've decided to have Dish in another room, so I want to start using the 311 again. I just did a Tech Support Chat with Dish to see about getting that smartcard on the way. They are telling me that I do not need a new smartcard any more for the 311 -- and that I can just hook it up, call, and activate it.

Anyone know if that is accurate? I don't want to hook it all up only to find out that I need to wait a week or 3 for them to send a new smartcard.

Thanks!

- John...


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

How long ago did you get the letter saying you needed a new smartcard? I do know we did have a smartcard swap which was required for most receivers.

The best way to tell is pull out the card in your 311, if it's purple then you're good just need to activate it, and if it's yellow you have an older one and will need a new one sent out. Almost all receivers nowadays have the updated card so you most likely won't have to worry. 

If it is yellow, you can PM me the account # and I can check into getting a newer one sent out for you or provide information regarding the receiver itself.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Yellow card - obsolete, requires replacement.

Purple card - good to go.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

It has been at least two years. I'm pretty sure it has a yellow card -- I even mentioned this to the Tech Chat person and they said that would be fine. 

In any case, when I get home I'll double-check everything and get back with you. Thank you!

- John...


----------

